# Best & Worse Movies of the 80's



## TK-421 (May 30, 2008)

A list of some of the best movies of the 1980's (in chronological order):

Airplane! (80)
American Gigolo (80)
Caddyshack (80)
Raging Bull (80)
The Shinning (80)
Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back (80)
An American Werewolf in London (81)
Escape from New York (81)
Raiders of the Lost Ark (81)
48 Hours (82)
Bade Runner (82)
The Dark Crystal (82)
E.T. (82)
Ghandi (82)
An Officer and a Gentleman (82)
Star Trek II: The Wrath of Kahn (82)
Tootsie (82)
Tron (82)
The Dead Zone (83)
National Lampoon's Vacation (83)
Scarface (83)
Star Wars: Return of the Jedi (83)
Terms of Endearment (83)
War Games (83)
Against All Odds (84)
Amadeus (84)
Beverly Hills Cop (84)
Footloose (84)
Ghostbusters (84)
Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom (84)
The Killing Fields (84)
The Never Ending Story (84)
Red Dawn (84)
Romancing the Stone (84)
The Terminator (84)
Back to the Future (85)
The Breakfast Club (85)
Cocoon (85)
The Goonies (85)
Legend (85)
Out of Africa (85)
91/2 Weeks (86)
Aliens (86)
Crocodile Dundee (86)
Ferris Bueller's Day Off (86)
The Fly (86)
Labyrinth (86)
Platoon (86)
Pretty in Pink (86)
Stand by Me (86)
Full Metal Jacket (87)
The Lost Boys (87)
Planes, Trains and Automobiles (87)
The Princess Bride (87)
Spaceballs (87)
The Untouchables (87)
Wall Street (87)
Beetlejuice (88)
Bull Durham (88)
A Fish Called Wanda (88)
Dangerous Liaisons (88)
Mississippi Burning (88)
Tequila Sunrise (88)
Who Framed Roger Rabbit (88)
Willow (88)
Women on the Verge of a Nervous Breakdown (88)
The Abyss (89)
Dead Poet's Society (89)
Do the Right Thing (89)
Glory (89)
Heathers (89)
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (89)
Lean on Me (89)
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation (89)

Some worse movies of the 1980's:

Xanadu (80)
First Blood (82)
Grease II (82)
BMX Bandits (83)
Krull (83)
Creepers (85)
Cobra (86)
Howard the Duck (86)
Maximum Overdrive (86)
Rad (86)
Hellraiser (87)
Mannequin (87)
Child's Play (88)
Killer Klowns from Outer Space (88)
K-9 (89)


----------



## daisybee (May 30, 2008)

I am sorry, but I must confess that I loved Howard.(The duck that is).

The Best:

Goonies
Die Hard
Mask (sob)
The Colour Purple
Full Metal Jacket
Good Morning, Vietnam
Clue
Footloose
Dirty Dancing
Golden Child
D.A.R.Y.L
Lost Boys
9-5 (Still cracks me up)
Jumping Jack Flash
Brewsters Millions
Field of Dreams
Dream A Little Dream
Stand by Me
Platoon
The Breakfast Club
Innerspace
The 'Burbs
Indiana Jones Films
Ghostbusters

The Worst.

Uhm...Cobra?


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 31, 2008)

Oh The Goonies, loved it then, still love it now. great adventure, I so wish I was one of them........
Mississippi Burning only saw it recently, no idea why I waited so long, a great film.


----------



## BookStop (May 31, 2008)

To add to the Best List

Better Off Dead
Sixteen Candles
Say Anything
Lethal Weapon
Top Gun
Flashdance
Poltergeist


----------



## roddglenn (May 31, 2008)

You can't put Hellraiser into the worst category!!!  That is an all time horror classic.  And I love First Blood too although the rest of the Rambo films were pants.  As for the others totally agree.

I thought Footloose was utterly terrible but everything else on the lists totally agree with.  The Breakfast Club is one of my all time favourite films.


----------



## Quokka (May 31, 2008)

That's where personal opinion gets fun  For me First Blood misses out on the best list but probably not by much and Child's play was at least mediocre.

I'll add Highlander and Police Story and for the worst list I can't remember the title but I'm sure it was 80's, a movie about kids making a movie and their special effects doll gets possessed by a ghost or something?


----------



## TK-421 (Jun 1, 2008)

Sorry, but The Mask belongs in the 1990's (94 to be precise) and it was bad.

I second Highlander (86), Sixteen Candles (84), Lethal Weapon (87).


----------



## daisybee (Jun 1, 2008)

The Mask and Mask are two different films-mine was '85.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jun 1, 2008)

To add to the Best list:
Robocop (87).
Brazil (85) 
This is Spinal Tap (84)
Sid and Nancy (86)
Batman (89)

And Mask was a great movie db, although I probably couldn't watch it now.

The 80's was a glorious decade for movies, it would take me a day to find all the great titles.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't know if I would say that "Labyrinth" was one of the _best_ movies I saw during the 1980's, but it was certainly the one that I enjoyed the most.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jun 2, 2008)

I will have to say Top Gun as well. Great movie.


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 10, 2008)

tangaloomababe said:


> Oh The Goonies, loved it then, still love it now. great adventure, I so wish I was one of them........



I loved that movie too!  I just watched it the other day, b/c my sis got all nostalgic. 


And there's a LOT of Harrison Ford on that 'best of' list up there. 

Though, *Witness* is missing.

Also - *Stand by Me* was pretty darn good too!


----------



## TK-421 (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, he just made good films in the 80's and Witness was a good one as well.

Stand by Me (on the list) is one of the best films I have ever seen.


----------

